# 11730??



## calicoder10 (Dec 8, 2015)

Is this considered 11730:
"Patient consented to me performing left great toe partial nail plate avulsion .  I performed a digital block with 5 ml of 05% bupivicaine w/o epi.  Excellent anesthesia obtained.  I then replace the nail root underneath the eponychium with mosquito forceps.  The nurse then applied a dressing.'

Thanks,
carmenb


----------



## sswisher (Dec 10, 2015)

Yes it is.


----------



## calicoder10 (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks!


----------

